# [RISOLTO] Gentoo non compila più!

## lucapost

Questo che segue è il mio emerge --info:

```
lucapost@jarod ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.21-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 08 May 2007 19:50:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="en_GB.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://robin.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv isdnlog libg++ midi mmx ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ho appena fatto un sync, e questo e l'errore che ricevo ad esempio provando ad aggiornare udev:

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking udev-110.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-110-r1/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying udev-104-peristent-net-disable-xen.patch ...

[A[119C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying udev-110-root-link-1.diff ...

[A[119C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying udev-110-makefile-depend.diff ...

[A[119C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-110-r1/work/udev-110 ...

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

get_libdir = lib64

  GENHDR   udev_version.h

  CC       udev_device.o

  CC       udev_config.o

  CC       udev_node.o

  CC       udev_db.o

  CC       udev_sysfs.o

  CC       udev_rules.o

  CC       udev_rules_parse.o

  CC       udev_utils.o

  CC       udev_utils_string.o

  CC       udev_utils_file.o

  CC       udev_utils_run.o

  CC       udev_sysdeps.o

  CC       udevd.o

  CC       udevtrigger.o

  CC       udevsettle.o

  CC       udevcontrol.o

  CC       udevmonitor.o

In file included from udevd.c:40:

/usr/include/linux/types.h:154: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__le16’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:155: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__be16’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:156: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__le32’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:157: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__be32’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:159: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__le64’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:160: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__be64’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:162: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__sum16’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:163: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__wsum’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:167: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘__kernel_daddr_t’

In file included from udevmonitor.c:32:

/usr/include/linux/types.h:154: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__le16’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:155: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__be16’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:156: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__le32’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:157: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__be32’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:159: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__le64’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:160: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__be64’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:162: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__sum16’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:163: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘__wsum’

/usr/include/linux/types.h:167: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘__kernel_daddr_t’

In file included from udevd.c:41:

/usr/include/linux/netlink.h:34: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘__u32’

/usr/include/linux/netlink.h:40: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘__u32’

/usr/include/linux/netlink.h:107: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘__u32’

/usr/include/linux/netlink.h:128: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘__u16’

In file included from udevmonitor.c:33:

/usr/include/linux/netlink.h:34: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘__u32’

/usr/include/linux/netlink.h:40: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘__u32’

/usr/include/linux/netlink.h:107: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘__u32’

/usr/include/linux/netlink.h:128: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘__u16’

udevmonitor.c: In function ‘init_udev_monitor_socket’:

udevmonitor.c:71: error: ‘SOL_SOCKET’ undeclared (first use in this function)

udevmonitor.c:71: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

udevmonitor.c:71: error: for each function it appears in.)

udevmonitor.c:71: error: ‘SO_PASSCRED’ undeclared (first use in this function)

udevmonitor.c: In function ‘init_uevent_netlink_sock’:

udevmonitor.c:83: error: ‘struct sockaddr_nl’ has no member named ‘nl_pid’

udevmonitor.c:84: error: ‘struct sockaddr_nl’ has no member named ‘nl_groups’

  CC       udevinfo.o

udevd.c: In function ‘init_udevd_socket’:

udevd.c:895: error: ‘SOL_SOCKET’ undeclared (first use in this function)

udevd.c:895: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

udevd.c:895: error: for each function it appears in.)

udevd.c:895: error: ‘SO_PASSCRED’ undeclared (first use in this function)

udevd.c: In function ‘init_uevent_netlink_sock’:

udevd.c:908: error: ‘struct sockaddr_nl’ has no member named ‘nl_pid’

udevd.c:909: error: ‘struct sockaddr_nl’ has no member named ‘nl_groups’

udevd.c:918: error: ‘SOL_SOCKET’ undeclared (first use in this function)

udevd.c: In function ‘main’:

udevd.c:1232: error: ‘FIONREAD’ undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [udevmonitor.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [udevd.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/udev-110-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  udev-110-r1.ebuild, line 78:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-110-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

e stessa cosa, ma co errore diverso se provo a compilare cups:

```

....

....

config.status: creating doc/pl/index.html

config.status: creating templates/pl/edit-config.tmpl

config.status: creating templates/pl/header.tmpl

config.status: creating doc/sv/index.html

config.status: creating templates/sv/edit-config.tmpl

config.status: creating templates/sv/header.tmpl

config.status: creating config.h

Making all in cups...

Compiling adminutil.c...

Compiling array.c...

Compiling attr.c...

Compiling auth.c...

Compiling backchannel.c...

backchannel.c: In function ‘cupsBackChannelRead’:

backchannel.c:89: error: ‘EINTR’ undeclared (first use in this function)

backchannel.c:89: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

backchannel.c:89: error: for each function it appears in.)

backchannel.c: In function ‘cupsBackChannelWrite’:

backchannel.c:151: error: ‘EINTR’ undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [backchannel.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [all] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  cups-1.2.10-r1.ebuild, line 116:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

oppure:

```
....

....

....

-1.40'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40'

cd .; CONFIG_FILES=./lib/blkid/blkid_types.h ./config.status

config.status: creating ./lib/blkid/blkid_types.h

config.status: executing default-1 commands

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40'

cd .; CONFIG_FILES=./lib/uuid/uuid_types.h ./config.status

config.status: creating ./lib/uuid/uuid_types.h

config.status: executing default-1 commands

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40'

make libs

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40'

make[2]: `lib/ext2fs/ext2_types.h' is up to date.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40'

make[2]: `lib/blkid/blkid_types.h' is up to date.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40'

make[2]: `lib/uuid/uuid_types.h' is up to date.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40'

making all in lib/e2p

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40/lib/e2p'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40/lib/e2p'

   MKDIR elfshared

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40/lib/e2p'

   CC feature.c

   CC fgetflags.c

fgetflags.c: In function ‘fgetflags’:

fgetflags.c:76: error: expected expression before ‘long’

make[2]: *** [fgetflags.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40/lib/e2p'

make[1]: *** [all-libs-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/work/e2fsprogs-1.40'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411.ebuild, line 91:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40_pre20070411/temp/build.log'.
```

Questi sono gli ultimi 30 pacchetti aggiornati:

```
jarod ~ # genlop -l |tail -n 30

     Mon Apr 30 12:26:33 2007 >>> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1

     Mon Apr 30 12:31:42 2007 >>> net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.43

     Mon Apr 30 12:33:42 2007 >>> sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1

     Mon Apr 30 12:34:42 2007 >>> app-editors/vim-core-7.0.235

     Mon Apr 30 12:36:24 2007 >>> app-editors/vim-7.0.235

     Mon Apr 30 12:38:55 2007 >>> app-editors/gvim-7.0.235

     Mon Apr 30 14:10:33 2007 >>> net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.43

     Mon Apr 30 14:27:56 2007 >>> net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.43

     Mon Apr 30 14:35:31 2007 >>> net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.42

     Mon Apr 30 14:41:08 2007 >>> net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.42

     Mon Apr 30 16:50:18 2007 >>> net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.43

     Mon Apr 30 18:33:02 2007 >>> dev-libs/libnl-1.0_pre6

     Mon Apr 30 18:33:48 2007 >>> sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.3

     Thu May  3 20:08:49 2007 >>> app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r5

     Thu May  3 20:10:16 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.0

     Sun May  6 19:46:19 2007 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.6

     Sun May  6 19:49:32 2007 >>> sys-apps/debianutils-2.18

     Sun May  6 19:50:11 2007 >>> dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.5

     Sun May  6 19:50:26 2007 >>> app-arch/unrar-3.7.5

     Sun May  6 19:50:44 2007 >>> sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.21

     Sun May  6 21:33:20 2007 >>> app-portage/eix-0.9.5

     Sun May  6 21:51:51 2007 >>> sys-apps/man-pages-2.46

     Sun May  6 21:52:04 2007 >>> app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1

     Sun May  6 21:53:05 2007 >>> sys-libs/com_err-1.40_pre20070411

     Tue May  8 12:59:37 2007 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.7

     Tue May  8 22:17:21 2007 >>> sys-libs/timezone-data-2007f

     Tue May  8 22:24:31 2007 >>> app-admin/eselect-1.0.9

     Tue May  8 22:24:57 2007 >>> app-admin/eselect-vi-1.1.5

     Tue May  8 22:26:32 2007 >>> sys-libs/ss-1.40_pre20070411
```

Cosa è successo alla mia gentuzza?

----------

## bandreabis

Ho trovato questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-459466-highlight-eintr.html

Non so se centra, ma prova a riemergere linux-headers.

----------

## Scen

Dopo ogni aggiornamento di linux-headers, è consigliato reinstallare glibc (emerge --oneshot glibc , mi raccomando!  :Razz:  ). Prova e facci sapere.

P.S. Vedo che ha il sistema ~ (instabile). Sicuro di sapere quello che stai facendo?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Ho risolto ricompilando i linux-headers e glibc.

Grazie a tutti.

Mandi.

----------

